
Time Cube is gone - anigbrowl
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/2/9247913/time-cube-is-gone
======
gay_genocide
This is the kind of worldview you get when you optimize on too few parameters.

~~~
gay_genocide
ohh seems I touched a nerve..

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments to Hacker News.

~~~
gay_genocide
Then what is the point of posting a link about TimeCube? Your own comment does
not explain what its significance to the hacker community is, while mine at
least hints at it. The correlations should interest serious minded people. I
think it is more than a freak show exhibit. We are all free thinkers, aren't
we, bro?

